# When is garage attic access required



## Darrin Wiens (Mar 12, 2020)

I have a home I'm selling that was built in 1999.  It has an attached garage with no living space above it.  The garage walls and ceiling are finished with drywall.  The garage does not share attic space with the rest of the house.  Ducts and the door in and out of the garage from the house are all up to code.  I have an inspector saying there should be attic access in the garage per R807.1.  I'm trying to figure out if that code applies in our situation?


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2020)

Welcome

inspector as private house or city ??


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2020)

How long have you been in the house?

Original owner?


----------



## Darrin Wiens (Mar 12, 2020)

This is a private inspector.  We have been in the house for two years.


----------



## ICE (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't have access to the 1999 code so I'll give you the code of today which is similar if not exactly the same.  I know that the 30" headroom is the same but I don't recall the 30 square ft provision.  To be honest, I wasn't aware of the 30 square ft provision until I looked at the code today.  Another code that could require an attic access is the electrical code if there were a junction box in the attic.  Anyway, the code in force where you are in 1999 is what governs your situation.

_R807.1 Attic access. Buildings with combustible ceiling or roof construction shall have an attic access opening to attic areas that *have a vertical height of 30 inches or greater over an area of not less than 30 square feet*. The vertical height shall be measured from the top of the ceiling framing members to the underside of the roof framing members.

The rough-framed opening shall be not less than 22 inches by 30 inches and shall be located in a hallway or other location with ready access. Where located in a wall, the opening shall be not less than 22 inches wide by 30 inches high. Where the access is located in a ceiling, minimum unobstructed head- room in the attic space shall be 30 inches at some point above the access measured vertically from the bottom of ceiling framing members. See the California Mechanical Code for access requirements where mechanical equipment is located in attics._


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2020)

Darrin Wiens said:


> This is a private inspector.  We have been in the house for two years.




Well unless it is a condition to sell the house, tell him thank you,

The house met code when it was built.


----------



## classicT (Mar 12, 2020)

Attic access is required unless no more than 30sf has a vertical height of 30-in.

*R807.1 Attic Access*
Buildings with combustible ceiling or roof construction shall have an _attic_ access opening to _attic_ areas that have a vertical height of 30 inches (762 mm) or greater over an area of not less than 30 square feet (2.8 m2). The vertical height shall be measured from the top of the ceiling framing members to the underside of the roof framing members.

The rough-framed opening shall be not less than 22 inches by 30 inches (559 mm by 762 mm) and shall be located in a hallway or other readily accessible location. Where located in a wall, the opening shall be not less than 22 inches wide by 30 inches high (559 mm wide by 762 mm high). Where the access is located in a ceiling, minimum unobstructed headroom in the _attic_ space shall be 30 inches (762 mm) at some point above the access measured vertically from the bottom of ceiling framing members. See Section M1305.1.3 for access requirements where mechanical _equipment_ is located in _attics_.​


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 12, 2020)

In Mass. home inspector cannot site code, they can say it would be good to have access to the attic from the garage.
Second unless and Building Offical can site imminent danger or unsafe condition, they cannot retroactively require a new code on an existing building.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 13, 2020)

So basically a small single car attached garage under 300 SF with the garage/house attic separation wall would not need an attic access but a double car garage, due to the size most likely would require an access.

The attic access would also be required on the house side because the garage separation wall can't be breached.

I thought I read that the opening size (22x30) was for a firefighter to enter the space?


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 13, 2020)

I always wondered if rafter ties were added in the attic that lower the vertical height of the attic to less than 30 inches even if the rafter ties where not required per code would that get rid of the requirement for the opening?


----------



## JCraver (Mar 13, 2020)

Sure it would.  Less than 30 inches is less than 30inches, and there's nothing in the code that says you can't add additional framing above that which is required.


----------



## ICE (Mar 17, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> I always wondered if rafter ties were added in the attic that lower the vertical height of the attic to less than 30 inches even if the rafter ties where not required per code would that get rid of the requirement for the opening?



No.  Rafter ties are not ceiling framing.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 17, 2020)

The home inspector is presenting his report to the buyer and informing them of the condition of the home so they can make an educated decision as to whether or not they want to buy it or not.  The home inspector's obligation is to the buyer and is expected to follow inspection standards as set by the state or whatever organization she/he is certified under.  The inspector is correct, there _should _be an attic access method to the garage attic.  How can it be inspected for insect or other pest damage?  How can the buyers know whether or not there is sheathing or framing damage below the roof?  The buyers have a choice to either take a chance and buy it, ask you to provide attic access or walk away from the deal.  They have choices and so do you.  No one is forcing you to install an attic access.  You can always wait for another buyer if you choose not to add the attic access.  There is a reason attic access is required by today's standards and standards for the past 2 decades.  In the end you still have a choice.  The home inspector is just doing the job she/he was paid to do and in my opinion, is correct to point this out.
The home inspector is using a code section to justify her/his opinion.  This is not a notice of violation like you would get from a city official.  The home inspector has the right to use any code section they want to justify their findings.  This is not a civil action, it is an informational inspection.


----------



## Sifu (Mar 17, 2020)

Back when....I never cited code, because my license said not to, and also because I might not ever be sure what code, what edition, what amendments were enforced.  Like JAR said, I would recommend or advise about a feature.  It is up to the buyer to determine the importance of the advice, and up to the seller if they want to make a remedy.  I tried to stay neutral, and wouldn't make unimportant notices that could be used by either party to gain an unfair advantage.  IMHO, home inspectors are in a precarious position, and take fire from both sides.  Hence, I don't do it anymore.  If I ever did use code to justify something, I did it generically, by saying things like "model codes usually require...."


----------

